# Working line or show line background. questions about my rescue



## Hayang (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi everyone, 
I adopted Mazzy in March, she was pulled from a high kill shelter in Calif by a rescue near Seattle, which is where I adopted her... I was wondering if someone can look at the pics I have uploaded of her and give me your best guess as to her lines? 
This what I know so far...she has a straight back, she is not afraid of fireworks (at all) she is confident with people and other dogs. she loves all people and children (almost to a fault) so not aloof .. she is approx 13 months to 18 months old the vet from the shelter said 2 but she still has ridges on her bottom incisors and acts very much like a puppy... she has a fairly high prey drive..fixates on small animals.. likes to chase my cat.. but gets bored with chasing a ball unless there is another dog involved.. she loves to chase other dogs and she is very very fast. she has a small white mark on her nose which confused me at first, but after doing research it appears she has the Irish white spotted gene.. I guess white mark on the nose is possible but fairly rare and it is small. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

She looks like a showline. Pretty girl enjoy her. Interesting to hear about where the white spot came from.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

She looks like a “pet line” neither show line or working


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I would say a blend of various lines behind her, the color is not dark enough for close showlines, and the color and pattern not so common in working lines....the conformation is not indicative of American showlines, and not to the extreme that the German showlines are producing...so probably any of those specific types are further back and she is more a blend of random types for the last 3 -6 generations....

She has a nice solid body and good bone, with middle of the road angulation and a very nice head.

She has a lovely expression and is a lucky girl to have been pulled and landed in a happy home to be loved!


Lee


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I can't help but to look at her and think of some of the dogs that were 
said to be and sold as "Rin Tin Tin" ancestors . 
everything that ms Wolfstraum said 
Body type and pigment , colouration. A lot of those dogs lacked pigment.
This lovely female is "bright" - the tan portion is very faded , lacking pigment .

that is neither here nor there . She's beautiful. 

beautiful feminine expression -


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Her body shape looks very similar to a pet line I had. Also a rescue.


----------



## Hayang (Feb 17, 2018)

*Mazzy*

Thank you all for your feedback and kind words... she is a very sweet girl... I am lucky to have her..


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes she is a beautiful girl. I saw a gsd that looked just like her playing on the beach with her people - she reminded me of rin tin tin like your girl!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

that would be the movie and tv (1950's) version of rin tin tin and the "legacy" dogs.

the original was very different , a dark dog . 

might be some rin tin tin news as sept 2018 is his 100th birthday.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rin_Tin_Tin 

and then there was the Roy Roger's canine Bullet the wonder dog.

the tv dogs all tended to be light coloured - less threatening looking


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes is that why they changed color of dogs?I thought with black and white tv harder to pick up clear image of darker dogs. I know it’s sure is challenging to take photos of them I always have to lighten up photos. Happy Birthday Rin Tin Tin!


----------



## Hayang (Feb 17, 2018)

Jenny720 said:


> Yes she is a beautiful girl. I saw a gsd that looked just like her playing on the beach with her people - she reminded me of rin tin tin like your girl!


She does... I used the hash tag #RinTinTinwannabe when I posted the picture of her looking out over the trees on my instagram.. lol


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Her head looks WGSL. I agree there may be other lines in there. I really don't like to consider the fading of color because cameras capture sometimes weirdly. She looks like she may have been spayed early, and is a little leggy. Nice looking dog, I hope she is very fun and everything you were looking for.


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

I had pet and two show line dogs and now i have working line dog. Show lines are bred for "looks" (of certain type). In contrast in working lines the emphasis is on temperament and good structure (rather than what wins you ribbons). Therefore the hall mark of a good working line is very stable nerves and temperament (a dog can territorial yet very calm) and healthy (if a dog is not healthy it cannot work). So i think it the behaviour of ur dog under various circumstances is a better indicator of its working lineage than what it looks like. I am back after a long time, so felt like sharing my views. Hope u won't mind


----------

